# Windows 10 Explorer Unresponsive



## 83rn15 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi im currently experiencing an issue with my explorer.exe and windows bar, im unable to open anything from the windows bar, if i press the windows icon on the bottom left it wont respond, even if i press the windows key on my keyboard, ive tried restarting explorer.exe trough task manager, only way i can open things is by using hotkey Windows key+X or if i right clickt the windows icon for additional options.

*Background:* My computer currently has two partitions with another windows running on the other partition everything works smoothly on that one, i believe a friend of mine made my main partition just accessible like a usb drive or something like that. I no longer want to have it like that, i would like to transfer all the space used for the new partition back into my original one or primary one and have access to explorer again. Help

RUNNING: Version 10.0 (Build 10240)


----------



## 83rn15 (Jan 2, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## 83rn15 (Jan 2, 2016)

Help U.U


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What happens when you restart, do you have a choice to select a OS to use?


----------

